# Hooking up Speedstream 5200 thru LAN - Need Help!



## FlukyBoot (May 5, 2005)

Ok, I have Sympatico DSL Basic service. 

I recently bought a router so that I could share the connection with both the computers in my home. 

When I connected the router, the modem, and the first computer... I was unable to get any internet connection. All the physical connections are good, I've run through the router set-up process several times with no luck. From what I've heard, My modem (Speedstream 5200), acts as a router and has to be turned into "bridge mode". This requires that I access the web configuration utility through my browser. I have been unable to do this. I've tried several different numbers and different configurations. When the modem is hooked up straight to the computer internet runs perfectly, but I can't get connectivity over the network. 

If anyone could help me set this up, I would greatly appreciate it.


Specs:
Router: D-Link DI-624 -C
Modem: Speedstream 5200
Platform: XP
ISP: Sympatico (High Speed Basic)


----------



## TroubleGum (May 3, 2005)

Hi FlkunkyBot, welcome to the forums.

Firstly, can you connect to the to the D-Link web interface, if everything is still default it will be http://192.168.0.1 -type admin for user name and leave password blank. If you can get this far, under home check the WAN interface, check to see if it is being assigned an IP possibly in the form of 192.168.x.x and paste the info back here.

It may be that there is a conflict of information with the set-up of the D-Link and the speedstream, so the speedstream will probably need to be connected first and configured, then attatched to the router.

If you can't get to the D-Link web interface, goto start > Run > type 'cmd' and press enter. at the command prompt type 'ipconfig /all > c:\results.txt'
Open up the c:\results.txt and then paste the info here.

TG


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You probably need to configure your D-Link to PPOE mode for the WAN side and enter your account name (usually default e-mail from provider) and account password.

Then you usually need to power off the DSL modem and router, power up the DSL modem until it gets a link then power up the D-Link router.

JamesO


----------



## FlukyBoot (May 5, 2005)

Ok, I've been able to connect to the Router's Web interface, and her'e what I get under my "status" section:

Firmware Version: 2.42 , Wed, 31 Mar 2004
LAN
*MAC Address* 
00-11-95-6B-4F-9A
*IP Address *
192.168.0.1
*Subnet Mask *
255.255.255.0
*DHCP Server *
Enabled

WAN
*MAC Address *
00-11-95-6B-4F-9B
*Connection *
PPPoE Disconnected - There's a "connect" button, but nothing happens. It says "connecting..." then stays like that indefinately.
*IP Address *
0.0.0.0
*Subnet Mask *
0.0.0.0
*Default Gateway* 
0.0.0.0
*DNS *
205.206.252.99

Wireless 802.11g
*SSID *
default
*Channel *
6
*Encryption *
Disabled


Now, As I said before, I think that settings on the modem have to be changed, but I can't access the Web interface for the modem. I've tried while to modem is hooked up directly, and while it's hooked up through the router. I'm guessing that the mode that it's currently in is causing a big chunk of the problem, and if I can't access the interface, It looks like I'm out of luck.


----------



## FlukyBoot (May 5, 2005)

*IP Config Results*

Her's my IPCONFIG results


*With Router:*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : b***y

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-BF-90-A2-65

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 05, 2005 6:44:47 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 12, 2005 6:44:47 PM


*With Modem Connected Directly:*



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : b***y

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-BF-90-A2-65

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.232.242

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 



PPP adapter Sympatico Access Manager:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.228.216.215

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 64.228.216.215

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 206.47.244.43

206.47.244.78


I don't know if you can make sense of any of this, but your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

With PPP/PPPoE mode, you need to configure a User Name and Password, have you configured this in your router and have you selected PPPoE in the WAN Settings on your router?

You may also need to disable your ISP software once you switch to the router??

Read this D-link info

http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.a...624_revC / DI-774_revB / DI-514 / DI-514_revC

http://support.dlink.ca/ProductFAQView.asp?FAQID=91&ProdID=219

If this is the correct router, you may want to consider upgrading the firmware to version 2.50 as per the PPPoE info.

http://support.dlink.ca/ProductView.asp?ProdID=219

You may need to power your router and DSL modem off. Then power up the DSL modem until it syncs, then power up your router.

Additionally, the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx address is the Windows default IP address that indicates that DHCP did not supply a new IP address to the computer.

You might also check with the Bell Canada web link for user guides:

http://passport.sympatico.ca/userpr...id=3035&lang=en&CFID=9368590&CFTOKEN=10170294

JamesO


----------



## TroubleGum (May 3, 2005)

Well so far we know that the router is working and can be configured.

The problem that we have from here is getting the modem configured for when it is connected to the router.

Please don't take offence if this sounds simple, but when you connect the modem to your PC, are you using the ethernet port, or the USB port as the modem you have has both:-
http://www.alltel.net/downloads/links/SpeedStream211.pdf - This may help
also do you know whether the network cable is a straight or crossover cable?

Without access to the modem web interface there is no way to change any of the settings. The default IP address 192.168.254.254 or in a web browser http://speedstream should work.

The strange thing is the Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC is not getting an IP address from the modem which could be down to the Sympatico Access Manager software, though this is strange as it sholdn't interfere.

Main questions, is the network cable a crossover or straight, and when you connect it directly are you using the USB port of the Ethernet port?

TG


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

On second look, it appears that the DSL modem does not have DHCP enabled???

PPP adapter Sympatico Access Manager:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No*

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.228.216.215

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 64.228.216.215

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 206.47.244.43

206.47.244.78


Maybe you will need to configure the computer with a static IP address to communcate with the modem? Maybe USB is the current connection between the modem and computer?

Static IP suggestion for the computer in order to configure the modem:

IP address 192.168.254.1
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default GW 192.168.254.254

Just some thoughts?

JamesO


----------



## dclunie (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hooking up Speedstream 5200 thru LAN*

Hi

I just went throught the same exercise, did not want to change the configuration of my Linksys router which was happy as a clam doing DHCP and NAT and so on with the old dumb DSL modem.

A search of the web revealed the suggestion to switch the SpeedStream into Bridge Mode - i.e. to turn off all its router and DHCP like functions.

1. Temporarily plug your network cable from a computer directly into the SpeedStream

2. In a web browser connect to "http//192.168.254.254", which is the SpeedStream's web administration screen

3. Login as "admin" with password "admin"

4. In the menu go to Setup>Bridge Mode, check the box, and reboot the modem as instructed.

5. Plug the modem into your router's WAN uplink ("internet") port, and reconnect your computer to the router

At this point, if your router was already setup to work with the old dumb DSL modem, it should now work through the newly dumbed down bridge mode SpeedStream (doing PPPOE and so on from the router).

Note that you will not be able to administer the SpeedStream via "http//192.168.254.254" after doing this ... to reset to factory defaults again, and undo all your good work, stick a paper clip in the little hole underneath the modem for a number of seconds (5 ?) and then recycle the power (contrary to one of the posts below, I found that this reset did not leave the 5200 in bridge mode, but in the normal mode, and further it did not erase the 5200 PPPOE settings).

David

PS. I found the following links helpful in figuring this out, the first of which, of course, explains this in words of one syllable, but which I didn't find until I had figured this out the hard way.

"http://my.epix.net/support/support_qanda.php?faq_id=623"
"http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13007431"
"http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13113807?hilite=speedstream+5200+router"
"http://www.capcom.com/BBS/printthread.php?threadid=2961"
"http://www.alltel.net/alltel/portal/customersupport/?hrefURL=/downloads/links/firewall/"
"http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Efficient-Siemens/Speedstream-5200/default.htm"
"http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark%2C6881373~mode=flat"


----------

